# I. Hav a d26f or a d28f



## semiringeye (Oct 3, 2011)

I have search high and low to find out the model of my mystery tractor since buying it in 2011.I. Was changing the oil yesterday and noticed a little piece of decal sticking through the chipped. Paint on the inside of the right side cover. I got some paint thinner and a little brush and went to work. I uncovered. A picture the appeared to be a diagram of my tractor with lines pointing to different parts of the tractor.All of th. Writing was in Chinese or Japanese .The main thing was at the bottom of the picture was D26f or D28f.so Hooray,I know I have one or the other ,Ha Ha.Know I NEED TO KNOW THE DIFF.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

hello semiringeye, welcome to the forum.

tractordata.com lists the Shibaura D28F as a 28HP tractor. Sere link below. They do not list the D26F, which probably means it is a grey market tractor.... came into the USA without authorization. They also list a D23F with 23Hp.. 








TractorData.com Shibaura D28F tractor information







www.tractordata.com










TractorData.com Shibaura D23F tractor information







www.tractordata.com


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

G'day semiringeye, welcome to the forum also

At least you have something to work on now, a D23f or a D28f, cruise the net with questions and I am sure you will find the info you need.


----------

